# Swallow's Tiles, Cranleigh, Surrey



## bambam (Aug 21, 2010)

Inspired by a recent post, here are my photos from a look around the derelict Swallow's Tiles site in Cranleigh. 

Production of handmade tiles and bricks first took place on an adjacent site in 1860, moving to this current site in 1894 and then closing for business in April 2008.

The site is currently a topic of local debate, with a planning decision pending on whether to allow clay extraction from the 70 acre site, much of which is ancient woodland. 

Rather than repeat the history, it is chronicled in detail here.

Whilst I'm a keen photographer, this was my first time at UrbEx, so I hope you enjoy:


----------



## professor frink (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a nice old place this, good to see that the chavs haven't wrecked the place.


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes - agree with the Prof. Nice pics - what sort of kit are you using?


----------



## bambam (Aug 23, 2010)

*Camera kit*

Thanks.

I'm using a Nikon D40 with a Nikon 50mm 1.8f lens, and a speedlight with a diffuser. Shot these at 400 ISO from memory.


----------

